# What's your age people???



## shadownet

What's your age people??


----------



## Rick

28


----------



## jonballs

36


----------



## Ian

79


----------



## Joe

15


----------



## shadownet

14 turning 15 the 18th


----------



## Rick

> 14 turning 15 the 18th


Figured as much.


----------



## jonballs

your not the only one


----------



## Macano

28 here also.


----------



## PlasticMonkey

19 (20 in about a month)


----------



## dakota

14


----------



## DMJ

20


----------



## Jackson

18, 19 in august.


----------



## summerland

:shock: 30


----------



## Oneida

31


----------



## PseudoDave

Agreed... :?:

Perhaps it's two questions? :wink:


----------



## allenator

29


----------



## Ian

LMAO, maybe he is called a number?


----------



## gotmantids

18 and *1/2* :lol:


----------



## Ian




----------



## insektus

24


----------



## yen_saw

I am really too old for this hobby lol, will be 34 this coming December.


----------



## Jolt

18


----------



## ibanez_freak

16 goin on 30!

Sorry, had to say somethin cheesy.


----------



## Shadow Mantis

14 turning 15


----------



## Ian

yeah, I am 14 not 79, for those people who may have been left in suspense d;P

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## francisco

Hello ALl,

Yen don't feel bad, I am 32 going to 33 in December.

Yen WHen is your B-Day? Mine is Dec 2nd.


----------



## DMJ

Pretty much out of topic but....I dont think theres an age limit to this hobby.


----------



## Orin

> yeah, I am 14 not 79, for those people who may have been left in suspense d;PCheers,
> 
> Ian


I was going to ask if it was the 7 or the 9 was the typo but wasn't sure if you'd think it was funny. :lol:


----------



## yen_saw

Ian is either 14 or 44, depends if there is any cute chic around :lol: 

Fco, thanks!! you make me feel much better now :lol: My B'day is on December 28, MOM told me I supposed to be borned the following year but came out early, wish all my mantises oothecae can hatch earlier ahead schedule too


----------



## dino

Hello,

I am the youngest here turned 13 at April 12,2005


----------



## Oneida

God i hope 32 isnt to old for this hobby since i just got back in to it


----------



## Joe

There's a guy who owns a pet shop whos 52 and keeps mantids and other reptiles and bugs lol

Joe


----------



## Oneida

I would love to open a pet shop, exotics all the way!


----------



## Samzo

Woooo 14, 15 on sep the 10th!! lol :lol:


----------



## micheleinvirginia

I think I have everyone beat, Im 36 :shock:

But, I still get carded occasionally so thats good.


----------



## Rick

> I think I have everyone beat, Im 36 :shock: But, I still get carded occasionally so thats good.


Nothing wrong with that. Just about perfect in my opinion 8)


----------



## micheleinvirginia

Are you following me?  

I dont mind, I actually like it.


----------



## Rick

> Are you following me?  I dont mind, I actually like it.


Who me? Nah. I check these every so often while I'm home. It just seems I am. :lol:


----------



## Ian

michelle, just be sure not to give rick your home address :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino

:lol: She bought a ooth from him so they might know each others adresses :idea:


----------



## Rick

Yep. Already have it. :wink: Not too far away either. I am really not a stalker though guys.


----------



## dino

We know.


----------



## Ian

phew rick, you got me worrying then :lol: 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino

:lol:


----------



## micheleinvirginia

> I am really not a stalker though guys.


Bummer.

Well, you are invited to my next party  

Shouldnt be too much of a drive for ya.


----------



## Ian

LOL michelle, I always thought this forum must be turned into a mantid/singles bar forum, LMAO

jk  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick

> I am really not a stalker though guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> Well, you are invited to my next party
> 
> Shouldnt be too much of a drive for ya.
Click to expand...

:twisted:


----------



## micheleinvirginia

What were we talking about again?

Oh yeah, age. I think I won 8)


----------



## Matt W

And i think i win youngest at only 13  

Matt W


----------



## worldofmantis

well youngest is a tie me dino and you matt are all 13.


----------



## worldofmantis

> I am really not a stalker though guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> Well' date=' you are invited to my next party
> 
> Shouldnt be too much of a drive for ya.[/quote']
> 
> lol rick she wants you to be a stalker. very kinky lol :shock: lol jk im not against anyone here
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dino

> well youngest is a tie me dino and you matt are all 13.


Chris I think you are the oldest here between me and Matt....after all you were born in February.


----------



## worldofmantis

matt what month were you born?


----------



## Matt W

I was born on january 31st


----------



## worldofmantis

so matts the youngetst then since dino wa born in august


----------



## Peloquin

Well I come close to being the old 'un here. I'm 35 and just getting back into it after 5 years away.


----------



## Joe

I just turned 16 a month ago.

Joe


----------



## garbonzo13

Well I'm 31. I thought I might be the oldest but I was wrong.


----------



## KeY_17

I'm a happy seventeen


----------



## infinity

From today (22nd of Aug) I am 20 years and 305 days old  

aka 20 and 61/73rds years old  

(that's how bored I am!)

OR 657482190 Seconds old


----------



## *RYAN*

18 :twisted:


----------



## lorriekay56

* 48.. wow I feel old now*


----------



## lorriekay56

48 wow I feel old now.


----------



## worldofmantis

lol you should see yen hes like 55 lol. Its a joke yen dont kill me. Im only 13 and my dad is 64!!!


----------



## worldofmantis

Id say your lucky your not 13 and your not 65.......yet :twisted:


----------



## breezes127

25 here with a 7 yr old son.


----------

